# Harborview Goldens



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone familiar with Harborview Goldens in PA?



I have a (small) chance of taking in a pal for Gilmour. He's a 2 year old re-home from a family that has lost their house 

His parents are:

CH Tuxedo's Sonic Levitation (Sonic) 



Harborview Music In Motion (Tango)


He is a 2 year old neutered male, which is the perfect age for what I want.


I think I have to move pretty quick on this if it's to happen...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I know someone here has a Harborview pup as I bookmarked the site several months ago. Hope they'll chime in soon....... they've got some gorgeous dogs.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

There are several members here who have Harborview goldens....Hopefully they see this. (Traz, Sucker for Gold and some others.)

I have heard good things about this breeder and consider a Harborview golden myself in the past.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jen is great! I loved Sonic and had planned to breed to him years ago with Adi but that just never panned out ...I would say "go for it"


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I just talked to Jen for about half an hour. She sounds very nice 

Her husband is at this moment on his way to recover the Golden, Boomer.

She has to evaluate him and get him vetted, then we are going to talk more.

I did finally find Tango (Music In Motion) on K9Data, but it's down right now. I suspect that's why I did not find her the first time.

Tango retired early, and did not finish. Apparently she was minus a tooth which caused showing issues. There are no issues with her siblings or pups in this regard.

Sadly Sonic passed last year due to complications during surgery.

I haven't seen any hereditary issues in the lines to cause concern.



arcane said:


> Jen is great! I loved Sonic and had planned to breed to him years ago with Adi but that just never panned out ...I would say "go for it"


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

My Hali is a Sonic daughter, Sonic X Aspen (both Harborview dogs)
There are two other members here with Harborview dogs, "Traz" has Kadence and "Sucker for Gold" (Dan) has Gracie. Both were from the same litter in Jan.
Jennifer has GREAT dogs. 
You won't be disappointed but be prepared for enormous amounts of hair as Harborview dogs have very FULL coats, definitely not field bred.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Gracie is a Harborbiew puppy. Her sister Kadence is owned by Traz. Her Uncle Caleb is owned by cinnamonteal and her Aunt Hali is owned by Hali's Mom. 

I have met quite a number of Harborview owners in the past few months and I have not ever heard one single negative thing about Jennifer.

I am quite excited now....hoping that you will adding Boomer to your family. 

But hurry. My wife just walked in the room and asked me what I was doing. I had showed her the new pic of Gilmour in HIS spot last night and I told her you were thinking of getting Boomer. She said, "Oh, we will take him if you don't".


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If everything else works out, the logistics will still be an issue. They are 377 miles from my door, and with my back there is no way I can drive that far. Hopefully something can be figured out.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

BTW... Boomer is just under 3 years old, and is neutered. That works for me just fine. I like them at a staggered age. If you unfortunately lose one, you have the other to train the new dog. The difference can close up on you over time, though. It took 20 years, but it finally happened where I lost both of my old gang in less than a 4 month period.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Boomer is in New Hampshire (being picked up today). I wonder if the owners are on here? Man, I feel so bad for his owners. This has got to be tough.

It can happen to ANY of us at ANY time these days, and that really sucks.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I forget where you live, but I'll bet the nice folks on GRF would be willing to set up a transport to get Boomer to you It sure sounds like accolades for Harborview dogs are unanimous!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Northern Virginia.

-Larry



Finn's Fan said:


> I forget where you live, but I'll bet the nice folks on GRF would be willing to set up a transport to get Boomer to you It sure sounds like accolades for Harborview dogs are unanimous!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What part of Virginia are you in? I'm in Southern Maryland, just south of Annapolis. I might be able to help in a transport...I babysit, but I can make short day trips. Would I need a crate or would one be coming with Boomer? I do have one that fits Ike at 70lbs and 24" that I could use for transport. PM me if you need my help.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

We're not quite that far along yet, but Annapolis is a LOT closer than Erie, PA I think 

I'm in Northern Virginia. Fair Oaks area.

I have a crate (coming - I ordered one for Gilmour) and should be here tomorrow. That'll work on my end of the trip.

I can only transport on Sundays. I have to work during the week, and have nursing duties at my Mom's house on Saturdays.



paula bedard said:


> What part of Virginia are you in? I'm in Southern Maryland, just south of Annapolis. I might be able to help in a transport...I babysit, but I can make short day trips. Would I need a crate or would one be coming with Boomer? I do have one that fits Ike at 70lbs and 24" that I could use for transport. PM me if you need my help.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> We're not quite that far along yet, but Annapolis is a LOT closer than Erie, PA I think
> 
> I'm in Northern Virginia. Fair Oaks area.
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with Fair Oaks, but assume it's in Fairfax County...still very doable. Keep me in mind and let me know if you need my help.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, Western Fairfax 





paula bedard said:


> I'm not familiar with Fair Oaks, but assume it's in Fairfax County...still very doable. Keep me in mind and let me know if you need my help.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Yes, Western Fairfax


Figured... I'm heading outside, so off-line for a while. You can PM me if/when you need my help. Good luck getting Boomer. He sounds like he comes from a wonderful kennel.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I would be thrilled to take the first leg of a transport out of Erie and my schedule is flexible right now, so I can handle almost anytime.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! !!






paula bedard said:


> Figured... I'm heading outside, so off-line for a while. You can PM me if/when you need my help. Good luck getting Boomer. He sounds like he comes from a wonderful kennel.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

It's looking good on the GRF end


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm in Queens, New York. If I understand the transport, if it goes that way would be from Erie, PA to Fairfax, VA. Is that correct? Never did a transport leg before but willing to try if it gets a dog a good home
WagonDog


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! I think it's the wrong direction for you though, but I don't pretend to understand the NE geography LOL



wagondog said:


> I'm in Queens, New York. If I understand the transport, if it goes that way would be from Erie, PA to Fairfax, VA. Is that correct? Never did a transport leg before but willing to try if it gets a dog a good home
> WagonDog


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*transport*

Let me know where you are, I do transports all the time and we can probably get Boomer to you as I am in Erie where he will be when Jenn gets him back. Free volunteer transports. Email me please. Kathi ([email protected])


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I found this site sometime back. When I'm ready for another golden, I will definitely be contacting them. Their dogs are beautiful and I like their philosophy of breeding and caring for goldens.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I'm at the waiting stage now. He was supposed to be picked up yesterday, and then evaluated, vetted, etc...

And, rut roh.... I heard a rumor there may be some competition from someone in New York for him


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

regarding the transport, my sister used to live in Fairfax. The route is I-79 south to the PA turnpike then on to Breezewood, from there you head south toward DC.
Takes about 6 1/2 to 7hrs. Very doable for a transport. But, I bet Jennifer is going to want to meet the adopters in person.


----------



## starcrwn (Jan 23, 2008)

Be aware that the breeder may want to meet the potential new owner in person, so transporting may not be an option.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a pretty good reference 

I've also sent her video's of the dog's living area's, etc...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't know if this would be of any help for you, but thought I'd throw it out there http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=61916

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope this (JM's link)is on the way!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info!





Jersey's Mom said:


> Don't know if this would be of any help for you, but thought I'd throw it out there http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=61916
> 
> Julie and Jersey


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, at this point I can only assume I'm no longer in the running for Boomer. I've received no response to the Voice Mail I left last week, and have received no emails.

Oh, well. I gave it my best shot


----------



## Emily and Spenser's mom (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you ever get Boomer? I just found you old post. I have a puppy from Sonic and Tango with a birth date of 9/15/06. Is that Boomer's birthdate? Spenser is a great dog. Bailey, a litter mate, is owned by my son and daughter-in-law and loved to pieces by our 22 month old grandson. They are both just wonderful dogs. I am in fairly regular contact with Jennifer at Harborview and am now trying to find a female puppy for a friend who just lost her 10 year old golden to cancer. Her dog was my Emily's litter mate and they were very close.


----------



## Virgil (Jul 5, 2012)

*Harborview!!*

We have a 2.5 yr old female named Ruca that we got from Jen at HBG. Our parents have a couple from there and our friends just got 2 from there.

You will only get the best dog on the planet with unbelievable service.

The dogs are not only gorgeous and in perfect health but they are captivatingly intelligent and lovingly adorable. All of them.

If you have a chance to take in one of HB's Goldens...go for it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have to agree! I love my Harborview golden, and so does my best friend Denise- who hopped on a plane from Maine to bring her Luna home.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I wouldn't hesitate to get a dog from Jen


----------



## jgb77 (Sep 15, 2010)

I know this is an old post but thought I would add my experience with Harborview as well. 
I have an 11 month old boy from Jenn and he is a great dog. Jenn is always quick to respond to any questions I have no matter how little or unimportant the question may seem to be. She is very knowledgeable about goldens and she is always willing to help and give advice. We traveled over 5 hours one way to get to Erie, but I would've traveled even farther to get a dog from Jenn.
My boy's name is Otis, Harborview Sittin On TheDockOfTheBay Pedigree: Harborview Sittin On TheDockOfTheBay, and his parents are Summits Goldentripinthelineofduty and Harborview Lipstick Lies.
I actually owe the members of this site a great deal of gratitude, because if it wasn't for all of you, I wouldn't have found Jenn and Harborview.
I just realized this is my first post although I've been a member for a while. I hope to share some pics of Otis with everyone soon.
Thank you,
John


----------

